

The Tyranny of Free - webwright
http://www.macuser.com/software/the_tyranny_of_free.php

======
cawel
We are not entitled to 'free software'. Software makers are free to sell or
give away software; giving it for free is nothing less than a marketing
strategy (where the revenue stream can come from a premium subscription or
ads).

The author does not make a difference between online software (service) and
shrink-wrapped software (product).

And ads are not working so well in social networks, as she claims.

'Stealing music' is RIAA speak. Music is almost free nowadays (although label
companies would tell you otherwise). Revenues are made mostly from concerts.

Very sarcastic article that confuses a few things.

------
sanj
This reminds me of the talk at Startup School about charging for things.

